# The Dead (2009)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Johnny Thunder here with news of a zombie flick, but one with a different setting than we've seen in a while.

Africa - yup, Africa - is the setting for this Rob Freeman-starring and Howard and Jonathan Ford collaboration.

Here's the offical synopsis:

_After crashing off the coast, Lt. Brian Murphy battles for survival across the vast terrrains of Africa in search for a way to get back to his beloved family. Joined by local military man Daniel Dembele who is also searching for his son, together both men join forces all the while battling against the ever present threat of the living dead!_

No information is available yet about distribution and whether this is headed straight to On Demand and DVD, but I will keep you posted.

Looks like it might have some interesting possibilities given the locale. What do you think?

http://www.thedead-movie.com/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1386925/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The trailer looked good, and with that location, the scenery shoudl be stunning.

I wonder how a zombie would fare against a lion or elephant?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Well, we've seen one fight a shark, but not a lion or elephant!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Our friends at BD have an exclusive first look at one of the zombies in the flick, and more:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/18954

I'm excited to see this one.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Speaking of the lion and elephant deal, one of mine and JT's favorite authors, Brian Keene, sort of addresses this issue in his book, _Dead Sea_. Zombie lions, zombie elephants and zombie monkeys...oh, my!

This is also a flick I am looking forward to. It's about time someone stepped forward and actually started the zombie plague in the land where it truly originated from in folktales and myths.


----------

